# Hw it really looked that night so long ago.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I knew that the APBT was included on that blessed night.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

HA HA!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO what you guys didn't know Jesus had a nanny dog too


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why are you guys laughing....I thought it was so cute. Here are two others I took today


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are very cute  I love seeing all Miss V's pics. Every time we look at pics on here with our son he thinks V is Dosia lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LMAO!!! It is really cute!!! The first pic was just really funny because it looked like she was all up in their business, you know like when your dog gets really up in your personal space and stares? lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

how adorable! I think that was the best! It is funny too though. YOu guys got more snow then us! Jay is jealous. I am not.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cute Sharon! I love those shots of Miss V!! I think the 3rd one is the best!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

love it, Go Vendetta


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super duper cute.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

they are some very cute pics!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are great! LOL!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures!!!! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I thought of it last year but we got too much snow.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, these are adorable.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha that literally made me laugh. Too cute


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL Good one im sure there were a few on noah's arc...


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

OMFG <44444 thats an awsome pic honestly the first one looked like a photo shoped pic  <3 its like way tooo cute should be your new sig defff


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Creative, awesome and....Awesome! 
That's so friggin' cute


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

No, no photoshopping done on any of Vendetta's pictures. I have anyother idea in mind but I have to make a trip into Bemidji with her and hopefully find the guy selling wreaths again.


----------



## cascy (Dec 5, 2010)

Cute pics! I think you should put them on Christmas cards :clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I will see how the other one turns out they I will decide if I want to make them into cards.


----------

